# How big a problem is fairly deep snow?



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The biggest problem with snow is knowing what's underneath it. Be careful/aware of holes/ice/obstacles underneath the snow. 

I've heard of the crust on snow cutting legs, but I haven't personally seen it. Usually after a good snowy romp my horses have ice balls and snow crusted into their leg hair I make sure to get it all out and check for cuts.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Hadn't thought about ice balls and such. Don't think it's been a problem becasue it's actually been fairly warm--his legs are clean when I bring him in.

Hadn't thought about cuts from the crust. I'll keep that in mind when it gets a bit icier.

I pay attention to where we're going and make sure he sees any ditches or obstacles we have to cross. He often sees things before I do. When there's something there, or I think there might be, I make sure he's going slow and careful. And I avoid anything that looks like it might hang him up, if I can tell it's there (old farm equipment, old fence lines, etc.). Not much I can do about holes--and he finds them, every now and again. So far just small ditches that have blown completely over; he steps into them, staggers, and recovers. Doesn't seem to bother him too much.

I'll keep the crust cuts in mind! thanks!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a percheron up to his belly in snow once  what an exhillerating ride! He had to basically Spanish walk in the snow to get anywhere. and where he wasn't able to walk he bunny hopped.  I used to use heavy snowfalls for training young riding horses too. it was more work to move, but it also made a impromtu dismount - falling off - less painful.

Lots of fun is to be had in the snow, just make sure you watch for burried objects, and try not to fall off! XD cuz while the landing is soft, getting on is a billion times harder!!


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't had a problem. Just when the snow is deep enough I can fall off without getting hurt I normally don't ride on the road. Instead I stick to the pasture and run around and practice vaulting and trick riding. I remember when we had 2ft. of snow I leaped off and did a partial flip and landed in the snow, It was FUN!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I personally would not ride in an area that I didn't know what was under the snow. Sounds like it could be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> I personally would not ride in an area that I didn't know what was under the snow. Sounds like it could be an accident waiting to happen.


Agreed! I've been avoiding the dense trees for that very reason. Open trees with good flat snow between we'll enter because I can see branches and brambles underfoot. But where the snow is messy, I stay out! 

Of course, there's no way to know about EVERYTHING under the snow. And Mr. Big has surprised both of us by stepping into shallow ditches and stuff. We can see where the big stuff is and avoid it but sometimes the smaller ditches are blown over smooth. We're both pretty good at seeing where they MIGHT be and taking our time/being careful.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My horse's legs got a little cut up last year (there was crusty snow) but nothing horrid. If I ride in snow like that I would like to put boots on him though.
Yep make sure you watch for ice underneath the snow before riding.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Something else I'd mention is that it definitely is more work for them--so a great workout, but something to keep in mind. 30 minutes may feel more like 2 hours to the horse when going through deep snow. My second bit of advise applies to anytime you are on soft enough terrain to not be able to hear the horse's hoofbeat. If you are on soft ground, it's best to stick to walking and cantering. Trotting can cause strain on the tendons on soft ground.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I hadn't thought about/didn't realize that trotting on soft ground can cause more tendon strain. Do you know why? Can you explain the physiology? I'm NOT disagreeing with you nor challenging you! I just want to understand.

thanks!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I ride 12 months of the year. So I do ride in snow. We try to avoid the really deep stuff. Ride on the West and South facing hillsides. The North and East slopes get much deeper snow because it doesn't melt off as fast. I also avoid heavily used trails that hikers and cross country skiers use. They pack the snow down to much and create ice that the horses can slip on. I don't worry to much about sliping on snow. But ice is definitely something to be avoided, Especially if you leave your horses shod during the winter.

As mentioned above, I try to avoid areas with heavy crust. It abraids the horses legs.

One of the beauties of riding in the winter is that I can see more wildlife. They are forced by the snow to congregate. The leaves are gone, so they area easy to spot.


















We try really hard to not harass the wildlife. They don't need the added stress during the winter months.

We ride a lot in the desert during the winter, mainly to avoid the really deep snow. One of the advantage of where I live is that I have easy access to both mountains for summer rides and desert for winter riding.


















I leave my horses barefoot for the winter months. Hence no snowballs under their feet.

We carry food and firemaking materials. When you are 2-3 hours from you truck, You are responsible for yourself and your animals. We've had horses go down in streams in the winter gettting the riders totally wet. So I usually carry some white gas, or other flamable to quickly start a fire if neccessary. Besides it more fun to have a hot lunch on a day ride.









I haven't really added much to whats been said about deep snow. I guess my comments lean more towards, Go out and have fun and enjoy it.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

PaintedHorse, your last sentence sums it up very nicely!

I also have access to both mountains and desert so I can ride in minimal snow, if I want to go for a long enough ride to make trailering worth it. Right around the farm it's easy to go for a quick hour or two but then I have, or had, snow to contend with. Now it's warmed up and rained and it's mostly mud so I'm thinking my riding around the farm is going to be limited until it freezes and/or snows again. Sigh.

But there's good riding in the state park 30 minutes away by truck/trailer! And they don't get snow down there. Might have to go down there next week for a day. Just for grins.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Paintedhorse, I stick my tongue out at you :razz: and wish that I could come visit you for a while in the winter.

That last picture really stirs up a lot of very happy memories for me. Thank you for posting that.

Griz, I can't really offer any advice more than what has already been given, especially since we rarely get any snow down here, let alone deep snow. Just go out and have fun .


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I rarely ride at home any more. To many homes have popped up and too many people who don't know how to drive past a horse. Besides everybody expects me to get off my horse and clean up the road apples off the road. 

So every ride involves hauling the horses in the trailer. Don't have to go far. 15 minutes get me to nice trails. 20 -25 minutes gets me to even large assortment of trails. Saturday we went out to Antelope Island in the Great Salt Lake, 20 minute drive.










The advantage of winter rides, is that with all the outer wear, you can just plop down almost anywhere and spread the saddle bags and eat.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

We're about 35 or 40 minutes from basically unlimited riding--mountains to the north, more desert to the south. But, alas, for the first time in my life I'm trying to reduce the amount I drive so I reserve those areas for "special occations"--like, wanting to go riding, for example!

I need to take Shandy down to the State Park by ourselves to see how he handles it. He's being a bit barn shy around home when I'm riding him alone. I'm working on it but need to see how he does away from the farm.

Maybe later this week or next. I hope!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Amlalriiee said:


> My second bit of advise applies to anytime you are on soft enough terrain to not be able to hear the horse's hoofbeat. If you are on soft ground, it's best to stick to walking and cantering. Trotting can cause strain on the tendons on soft ground.


You'll need to explain that theory to those of us who work in sandy arenas . . .


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I personally would not ride in an area that I didn't know what was under the snow. Sounds like it could be an accident waiting to happen.


Totally agree with this.



SailorGriz said:


> I hadn't thought about/didn't realize that trotting on soft ground can cause more tendon strain. Do you know why? Can you explain the physiology? I'm NOT disagreeing with you nor challenging you! I just want to understand.


Compare it to walking in really deep sand on the beach.

Too deep footing is a strain on tendons and ligaments. Think about how walking in deep footing almost feels sticky.

Most ring footing is not an issue (though I have been in rings that were too deep and were just plain dangerous).


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry, I hadn't looked back on here...but yes, as the above poster said: know how your achilles hurts if you've ever tried walking/running too far in deep sand? I guess it's more the depth than the fact that it's soft...but it being soft is what causes you to sink deep...so same concept. Walking is easier on them for obvious reasons, and in cantering I believe the smoother, back and forth motion makes the horse less prone to injury than the up and down of the trot, where sinking during the down could cause strain in pulling that leg back up. Also maybe the fact that you have the same side going together rather than a diagonal. This is how I've understood it anyway, feel free to correct me if I'm mistaken. 

Anyway, I believe the big concern here is strain of tendons from overextension due to sinking in the sand/snow/whatever it may be.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Painted horse.. I am so jealous I want to live where you are. No moutains where i live. I've been to montana before it would be a beautiful place to ride.. Thats it I'm moving lol


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Amlalriiee. That makes sense. The suction of pulling a foot out of goo can cause all kinds of uncommon strains on the tendons, joints, even muscles.

I could see that being an issue in really soft (especially wet) sand or mud. Don't see it as much issue in snow because there's not generally a problem with suction. Of course, this round of snow we have mud under most of it 'cause the ground didn't freeze. 

Now the snow's mostly gone and it's supposed to get cooler in a couple days. Maybe it'll freeze up and we can pasture the horses more.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree Sailor, that the hard packed snow is not such an issue, especially if its not deep. Here in Maine we do get deep snow, and it often is soft enough that you may sink a foot or two down. I think that may be because our weather varies so much. Earlier this week it was -2 and we had tons of snow, today it was 55 and we got enough rain to wash the snow away...so maybe I only think of it because of where I live?


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Actually, it sounds like your weather is similar to ours! Since there isn't any suction to speak of from snow, I'm not sure how it'd cause a problem--but I'll take your word for it 'cause I'm certainly no expert!

If the snow is more than a foot deep I won't trot Shandy, let alone canter. I just don't trust the stuff! But he sure seems to enjoy going out in it and wandering around with me more or less directing him where to go!

Especially if I happen to be directing him toward home and herd. Sigh. We're working on it!


----------

